# Klipsch RF-7



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

How do the RF-7's compare to the RF-83's? I know the 83 have 3 8in woofers and the 7's have two 10's and there vineer is better but dont know if theres a big difference in (sound) Or should i say quality of listening..lol

thanks
M&M


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: WTB Klipsch RF-7*

Never listened to the RF-83s. I have heard the RF-7s hooked up to a Carver amp at my buddies house. They get SO loud and sound SO detailed. It is probably more speaker than 95% of people will ever need. Realistically, I doubt you could go wrong either way.


----------



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: WTB Klipsch RF-7*

Ok...Do you think if i get the RF-7's or 83's it would be overkill with my SVS PB Plus/2...Or should i look at RF-5's or 82's...iam in room about 20 x 12...ceiling are 8'..

thanks
Mike


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: WTB Klipsch RF-7*

Again, these are all just my opinions, but I think I would stick with the RF-5 or RF-7. I have heard other speakers in the current RF line and I was not as blown away as I was with the old ones. Not that the new ones are bad by any means. I highly encourage you to audition any of these speakers before you buy them if possible.

Which one....depends on you. I believe either one is capable of keeping up with your sub in that room. It might just come down to what is available. Certainly some of the more experienced audio guys could tell you better than I.


----------



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: WTB Klipsch RF-7*

Thanks for your input...much apperiated!!! I was leaning more toward the older version myself..

M&M.......Patience is s verture


----------



## 1artist (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: WTB Klipsch RF-7*

I'll back up Klipsch RF-7's. I have the matching center and 8" ceiling surrounds with a REL Storm III. I did dampen the tweeter drivers. I used a single layer of thick fabric (Navy P-Coat thick - cut from a piece of LOWES air filter fabric - air and sound goes through). I duck taped it to the insides of the horns about 2 inches in front of the drivers. That tamed the harshness into being very smooth to my ears. I learned that from a audio recording engineer.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved these from the Classified thread to a new thread. :T

I have often heard the RF-7's are a very well liked by their owners and generally they don't let go of them to often.

Congrats on getting them... be sure to let us know how you like them.


----------



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi sonnie! Yes your right about not to many people want to let them go! But a new member in this post wanted them to basically to disapper! And i was like "ok" at a very reasonible price! And yes iam super happy i did! And you dont need a ton of power to make them scream! I also mated them with the RC-64 center! I power them with the onkyo 805. And i plan on the future to bi-amp the fronts and center! Not that iam not happy with the onkyo..I just want to push them alittle hard(headroom)!Now iam in the sreach for matching rear surrounds! And the list goes on...lol

M&M


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations on the new speakers!! The RF-7's are awesome when it comes to relentless power and detail IMO. Excellent to 'jam out' to :bigsmile:

I believe the RS-7's are the 'matching' surround speaker for those.


----------

